
Ask HN: Hackers- How Would You Make America Great Again? - reilly3000
Not a political thread exactly, I am just curious about how the Hacker News community thinks American life can be improved upon. I have no horse in this race other than my own life and that of my family&#x27;s.
======
raizinho
I had several thoughts recently about rejuvenating the Midwest and other areas
affected by globalism and the government's indifference by turning it in a
bigger version of Shenzhen. Basically bringing back industry by making
sensors, micro-controllers, etc.

No idea how it would work in principle.

